# Towers and center for ht and music



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys been awhile and I have been itching to buy some klipsch rf-82 fronts and a rc-62 center.. 

I have the klipsch cdt 5800 in ceiling speakers and I am in need of new fronts to match these. 

Question is what should I do for speakers.. Not much on the builder for crossovers but I am open to speaker options and tweeters to compare to the rf-82 and rc-62.. 

Thanks guys


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Maybe diysoundgroup?
Believe they offer XO assembly as an option also.
Best 'o luck.

cheers


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

If you want the Klipsch sound, buy Klipsch! I guess the mains are about $800-$1200 a pair and the center about $400-$600? So about $1500 for the LCR? If you went DIY there has been some great feedback on the Fusion kits and the SI subs.

Fusion-8 Alchemy w/assembled crossover- $187 each x2 = $374
Fusion-8 Alchemy Center w/assembled crossover - $258

Then you could add:

Stereo Integrity HT18 x 2 = $318 
DIY 4 cu ft flat pack x 2 = $340
Yung SD500 500W amp x 2 = $400
____________
$1690 + what ever else needed to complete these.

For the money DIY seems like a better value. However, I'm bias as Klipsch has never tickled my fancy.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you like klipsch sound but want to audition other brands that has similar timber I'd suggest you give energy a listen. For really sweet highs that aren't too pitchy you may also want to listen to Martin Logan's motion speakers. 

Honestly though I've found if you like the sound from klipsch then you may just want to go with klipsch.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree, the Klipsch are great speakers and if you already have the surrounds, why not?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure where you are located but if you have a Best Buy close check out there black Friday ad. They have the new series reference towers half off. They are not rf82's but very similar.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

I see the new klipsch series. Difference is in the tweeters / woofers and they have the port front firing.. Not sure if I should get the front during or not but if they are there for half off I may just settle on the new series..


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I noticed the front firing ports and also mine have magnetic grills and those did not. Did not know they changed tweeters or drivers though. Glad you mentioned it.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

I would say slight difference in sound between tweet/ woofer but would still sound nice..


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

A front fining port can be good because your speakers can get closer to the wall


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

At that price for sure go listen to them!


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

So I ordered the klipsch r-28f's got one in today hopefully the second is here tomorrow! Let everyone know how they sound


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

My brother in law just bought the RF-82, the RC-62 and the matching rear speaker with a Denon AVR-X700W at Futureshop. He got all that for 1900$ CAD including tax. I can't beleive how good of a deal it was, got to love black friday deal. He saved almost 2k$. I can't wait to listen to them. Since I moved in my new house my SVS speaker kit is lacking of output a little bit (I feel like they are struggling a little bit).

I hope you will love your klipsch!


----------

